# 24" Kinderrad "leicht"



## Scalpel3000 (18. Dezember 2011)

So, nach SUCHE eines passenden Bikes ist hoffentlich etwas vernünftiges raus gekommen.

Basis: ein Cannondale Flash Alu in Gr.S mit einer günstigen dazu noch leichten Fatty Gabel.

Warum denn so etwas mag der ein oder andere denken.

Überlegung war....eine leichte Basis in Kombi Rahmen 1340g mit Gabel 1365g zum erschwinglichen Preis mit der Möglichkeit an VR+HR eine Scheibenbremse zu verbauen ohne Adapter.

Vor allem kann man wenn nötig das Teil mit 26" Radsatz umrüsten.

Dabei blieb die Waage fahrfertig mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter bei 8750g stehen.

Die Übersetzung ist 2-fach mit 38-26 und einer 9-fach Cassette 11-34 mit Sram Schaltwerk und 2-fach Umwerfer, dazu die Sram Drehgriffe

Das Ganze mit 170mm Kurbelarmen, Xpedo Pedalen, RR Sattelstütze 27,2 x 240mm, HOPE mit 160-160mm Bremsscheiben, wollte eigentlich am HR eine 140er montieren, passt aber nicht am Flash-Alurahmen--

Als Laufräder dienen die 24" Alex ACE 20 Felgen 415g mit TUNE Naben und 32- loch Speichung.

Ein 60mm Cannondale Vorbau 155g mit 530mm Carbon Lenker runden die Sache ab.

Bilder folgen...!!


----------



## superseven77 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

sach mal.........
Da betest Du hier ein Traumkinderrad vom Feinsten runter und dann noch nicht mal 1 Bild?"?!?!!!!!!!??????

Das geht nicht. Gib Gas.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (18. Dezember 2011)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> sach mal.........
> Da betest Du hier ein Traumkinderrad vom Feinsten runter und dann noch nicht mal 1 Bild?"?!?!!!!!!!??????
> ...



Bernd, Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund - wir wollen Bilder sehen, wir wollen Bilder sehen, wir...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (18. Dezember 2011)

Bilder vom fertigen Bike...die gelben Felgen Aufkleber werden noch durch farblich passende ersetzt


----------



## superseven77 (18. Dezember 2011)




----------



## stivinix (18. Dezember 2011)

Da wird das Tretlager aber ziemlich tief liegen.
Und 170mm Kurbel ist zu lang für 24" (eher 145 -155) und Kinderbeine.
sonst sehr schöne Teile ;-)


----------



## Scalpel3000 (18. Dezember 2011)

na ja, bei Fahrrad XXL stehen auch 24" Kinderräder mit Shimano 170mm Kurbeln rum...

ich habe vorher mal Maß genommen, das passt schon..!!

145 -155

das ist mir bekannt...doch bis 150mm Kurbellänge schon eher für 20" Räder geeignet..!


----------



## Pan Tau (19. Dezember 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Bilder vom fertigen Bike...die gelben Felgen Aufkleber werden noch durch farblich passende ersetzt







Was war denn das ungefähre Gesamtbudget für das schicke Teil?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (19. Dezember 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Was war denn das ungefähre Gesamtbudget für das schicke Teil?



gedachte 1200,-....

passte aber leider nicht sooo ganz.....


----------



## superseven77 (19. Dezember 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> gedachte 1200,-....
> 
> passte aber leider nicht sooo ganz.....



Hallo

Das Rad ist wirklich schick. Tolle Arbeit.
Ist das nun für ein Mädchen oder Jungen?
Das mit dem Budget geht eh immer in die Hose.

Ich habe für mein Projekt auch am Anfang 600 angedacht.......ich Träumer.
Na gut, wer A sagt muß auch B und dann auch weiter sagen.

Jeder muß sich im Klaren darüber sein das es so etwas nicht zum Billigtarif gibt.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Scalpel3000 (19. Dezember 2011)

für meinen Sohn 10 Jahre..!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven77 (19. Dezember 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> für meinen Sohn 10 Jahre..!!



Hallo

na wenn der sich nicht freut..........

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Scalpel3000 (19. Dezember 2011)

na ja, freuen....ne eigentlich nicht soooo richtig....


----------



## stivinix (19. Dezember 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> na ja, bei Fahrrad XXL stehen auch 24" Kinderräder mit Shimano 170mm Kurbeln rum...
> 
> ich habe vorher mal Maß genommen, das passt schon..!!
> 
> ...



Naja, nur weils bei Serienrädern montiert sind heißt das nicht , dass es ergonomisch ist. 
In Relation zu einer 175er Kurbel für einen 180cm großen Erwachsenen sind 170mm viel zu lang. Da kommen die Oberschenkel beim Treten fast bis zum Oberkörper 
Da hilft oft nur selber kürzen ...

Sonst ein schöner Aufbau (leider nicht ganz kindgerecht)

Gruß
St.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (19. Dezember 2011)

Welche leichte aktuelle 2- Fach Kurbel in passender Länge hätte ich verbauen sollen.....??

Mir wäre da nur die XTR 980 in 165mm eingefallen.

Da habe ich mir gedacht das es auf diese 5mm nicht ankommt...und habe mich zu dieser Si-SL entschieden.


----------



## stivinix (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mal mit einem Freund diese Suntour Kurbel umgebaut:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/suntour-011-chainset-xct-junior-22-32-42-square-black-152mm.html

allerdings mussten wir fürs kleine KB eine neue Befestigung schneiden da es mit dem mittleren mitgenietet ist. Damit konnten wir Alu Kettenblätter montieren. Die Kurbel ist aber kein Leichtgewicht. In Kombination mit einem leichten Lager aber durchaus interessant.

Es ginge auch, eine HT2 Kurbel zu kürzen, wenn man das neue Gewinde nahe am serienmäßigen schneidet. dort ist der Kurbelarm nicht hohl.

welche Tretlagerhöhe hat das C-dale?

Den Vorbau würde ich noch drehen, da die Sitzposition sonst bergauf sehr aufrecht ist.
Gruß
St.


----------



## Sentilo (20. Dezember 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> na ja, freuen....ne eigentlich nicht soooo richtig....aber wer weiß das mit 10 Jahren denn auch zu schätzen..!



Der freut sich mit Sicherheit! Aber ein 10-Jähriger muss natürlich cool sein, da is' nix mit Freudensprüngen. Wenn seine Kumpels nach der Schule um ihn rumstehen und das C'dale abchecken, gibt's weit und breit keinen, der (insgeheim) stolzer ist auf seinen Papa ...

Ansonsten: saugeiles Rad. Und Kurbellänge wird überwertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (20. Dezember 2011)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Ansonsten: saugeiles Rad. Und Kurbellänge wird überwertet.



Find ich nicht. 
Ich möchte für meine Kinder (und die 40 anderen im meinem Nachwuchsteam) keine Bikes zum Posen sondern welche, die kindgerecht aufgebaut sind und im Gelände optimal funktionieren.


----------



## blutbuche (20. Dezember 2011)

meinst du , er hat auf diesen pedalen halt ??????


----------



## stivinix (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub schon, sind ausreichend groß für Kinderfüße, schön leicht und nicht sehr teuer. Sind auch an einem meiner Kinderräder montiert....


----------



## blutbuche (20. Dezember 2011)

..ich dachte , weil sie keine pins haben ... wenn er über hügel "hüpft" , verliert er sicher schnell den halt ...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (20. Dezember 2011)

stivinix schrieb:


> Find ich nicht.
> Ich möchte für meine Kinder (und die 40 anderen im meinem Nachwuchsteam) keine Bikes zum Posen sondern welche, die kindgerecht aufgebaut sind und im Gelände optimal funktionieren.



welche sind das denn...Kindgerecht gebaute Bikes...?

alles was ich pers. kenne sind die im vgl. zum Kinderkörpergewicht viel zu schwer.

Zweitens, alle ab Werk mit Grottenschlechten Material versehen....alle samt mit nicht funktionierenden Gabeln ausgestattet.....dazu kommt dann noch der viel zu hohe Preis in Anbetracht der verbauten Komponenten.

Nur weil das von mir eingestellte Bike für den ein oder anderen finanziell den "kindgerechten" Beutel sprengt ist es trotzdem passend zu 28kg Körpergewicht.

Eigentlich immer noch schwer, aber es funktioniert...die Gabel ist leicht und bezahlbar, der Rahmen leicht genug im vgl. zum Preis und der verbauten Teile....na ja, O.K. das geht günstiger....!

Bei der Kurbel, da hätte ich auch "vorher" gerne eine kürzere verbaut..nur welche..??

Wenn der Kleine da drauf sitzt und fährt, ist die Augenscheinlich nicht zu lang...!!

Pedale sind GUT, leicht und günstig, habe für den Sommer XTR Klickies..das passt schon....oder die Octopus Pedalen.

Zum Abschluss.....!

Zum posen ist es nicht gedacht, um zur Schule zu fahren auch nicht....in den Dolomiten und am Gardasee bzw. zur geplanten 2012er Transalp wird es bestimmt eingesetzt.

@stivinix
40 Kinder im Nachwuchsteam...jetzt bin ich gespannt mit welchen Bikes die unterwegs sind....

Beschreibe die mal wie "kindgerecht" die aufgebaut sind...!!

und komm mir nicht mit 24" Serienbikes wie zb. KTM, CUBE, Scott, Specialized etc.

Denn auch da gilt, ohne tiefgreifende Änderungen ist das hochwertiger Kernschrott...dazu noch unbrauchbar wenn die Kinder ein wenig wachsen..!!

@ blutbuche
zum hüpfen oder gar springen ist so ein Bike wie bebildert weder mit 24" noch in der 26" Variante und 
einer Rahmengrößen jenseits der S nicht gedacht.....das nur mal so zur INFO.
Pins an den Pedalen, am besten noch schön scharf/spitz braucht kein Kind um glücklich zu werden.


----------



## blutbuche (20. Dezember 2011)

...na , dass es kein freeride bike is , seh ´ch  - aber du weisst doch , was man mit 10 so macht , wenn die freunde dabei sind  - eben : über treppen hoppsen  etc .. und da denke ich halt , pedale ohne pins sind rutschig ... aber egal - is mir nur so aufgefallen ..- greez , bb


----------



## chris5000 (21. Dezember 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> @stivinix
> Beschreibe die mal wie "kindgerecht" die aufgebaut sind...!!
> 
> und komm mir nicht mit 24" Serienbikes wie zb. KTM, CUBE, Scott, Specialized etc.
> ...



Hey Scalpel, ich denke, @stivinix empfindet das Rad genauso wie ich von vorn bis hinten als einen Traum von einem 24" Kinderrad... Einzig die Kurbeln sind halt zu lang, was halt verblüfft angesichts der Kompromisslosigkeit bei allen anderen Teilen.

Hmm. welche Kurbel? Miche Young gibts in 155mm - will allerdings ein ISO und kein JIS Vierkant.

Oder Middleburn RS7, die gibts zumindest theoretisch auch in 160mm.

Und massive Sugino oder Shimano kürzen (lassen) geht natürlich letztlich auch immer.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. Dezember 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Hey Scalpel, ich denke, @stivinix empfindet das Rad genauso wie ich von vorn bis hinten als einen Traum von einem 24" Kinderrad... Einzig die Kurbeln sind halt zu lang, was halt verblüfft angesichts der Kompromisslosigkeit bei allen anderen Teilen.
> 
> Hmm. welche Kurbel? Miche Young gibts in 155mm - will allerdings ein ISO und kein JIS Vierkant.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist auch alles Richtig bzw. etwas passender als die 170mm....doch ab Werk hat der Rahmen BB-30.

Frage: würdest Du so ne alte Shimano kürzen, oder eine Sugino dann in solch einem Rad verbauen ..??

Bei der Miche Young Kurbel geht als kleinstes Blatt 35 Zähne.

Gemessen...!

die Tretlagermittelachse ist 280mm vom Boden.

Beim Rennrad mit 28" sind es 260mm

Beim Flash mit 26" sind es 300mm


----------



## chris5000 (21. Dezember 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> doch ab Werk hat der Rahmen BB-30.
> 
> Dann sind die Kurbeln alle samt alles andere als leicht, und von der optischen Seite würden die natürlich dann überhaupt nicht mehr zu einem aktuellen 2011er MTB passen.



Wie wärs dann mit einer BB 30 Custom-Vollcarbonkurbel von NoRah - Gewicht ab 260 Gramm. Länge und Lochkreise nach Wunsch. Macht nur EUR 1190.-. Und EUR 1200.- war doch dein Budget, oder?


----------



## acmecorp (21. Dezember 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Frage: würdest Du so ne alte Shimano kürzen, oder eine Sugino dann in solch einem Rad verbauen ..??


Ja warum denn nicht? Gibt's doch in schwarz und 152mm: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/R...110-74mm-LK-fuer-3-Kettenblaetter::22453.html

BB30 ist natürlich ein Argument, aber es gibt, so weit ich weiß, von Reset Racing ein passendes Innenlager und FSA bietet einen Adapter auf BSA an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. Dezember 2011)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Ja warum denn nicht? Gibt's doch in schwarz und 152mm: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/R...110-74mm-LK-fuer-3-Kettenblaetter::22453.html
> 
> BB30 ist natürlich ein Argument, aber es gibt, so weit ich weiß, von Reset Racing ein passendes Innenlager und FSA bietet einen Adapter auf BSA an.



Nein, so eine Kurbel möchte ich selber nicht fahren und auch nicht am 24" Rad sehen...110/74mm LK...Ziel war es max. 38-26 Kettenblätter zu fahren, kleiner wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.

Stell dir mal vor wie gefummelt das aussieht...ne lass mal....ist schon so O.k. der wird sich schon nicht die Beinchen verbiegen....beim dem Jahres KM aufkommen..!!


----------



## BikerDad (21. Dezember 2011)

"Stell dir mal vor wie gefummelt das aussieht...ne lass mal....ist schon so O.k. der wird sich schon nicht die Beinchen verbiegen....beim dem Jahres KM aufkommen..!! "

Kinder sind halt in der Entwicklung, und vielleicht zündet es ja doch mit dem Fahrrad. Ich würde schon drauf achten.

Weil mit 5 mm gehst Du von 165 mm Kurbellänge aus, das ist wahrscheinlich aber schon zu lang.


Sonst ein sehr schöner Aufbau. 

Die Kritik von Stivinix bezog sich doch nur auf die Kurbellänge sonst nichts.
Es gibt z.b. 

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Inne....html?XTCsid=e28381986365e3dd570d4240e69e4c55

http://www.bike24.net/p113372.html

Die werden wohl eingepresst.

Schrittlänge x 0,205 ( nach customcranks.de)

Wenns dann doch nur 5 mm zu viel sein sollten ist ja gut. 

Oder du versuchst es mal bei Tune und fragst nach einer Sonderlänge. Die bieten ja den Mawi-Umbau an und da müsste das Programm für die Kurbeln doch im Computer sein. Diese Kurbeln werden dann auch dem Bike gerechter. 

Grüße Dirk


----------



## superseven77 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Welche Schläuche hast Du verbaut?
Ich habe bis jetzt nur die von Schwalbe gefunden, wiegen laut Hersteller 165g.

Die Griffe die Du montiert hast, sind das SRAM Teile?
Die Teilesuche macht einen echt fertig. Immer wieder neue Sackgassen.
Das kostet echt Nerven.
Ich bin froh wenn ich mit dem Zusammenbau beginnen kann.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. Dezember 2011)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Welche Schläuche hast Du verbaut?
> Ich habe bis jetzt nur die von Schwalbe gefunden, wiegen laut Hersteller 165g.
> ...



Habe Schwalbe SV-9 Schläuche ca. 135g verbaut.

Die Griffgummis sind originale Sram aber nur 60mm lang, passend für Kinderhände, so ist die gesamte Grifflänge/breite 100mm incls. Drehgriff.

Ja das ist etwas Zeitintensiv so ein Rad passend zu bekommen....im Netz gibt es alles zu bestaunen, zu kaufen aber leider wenig....Beispiel passende leichte 24" Felgen mit geringer Lochzahl..in 36 loch gibt es viel.


----------



## superseven77 (21. Dezember 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Habe Schwalbe SV-9 Schläuche ca. 135g verbaut.
> 
> Die Griffgummis sind originale Sram aber nur 60mm lang, passend für Kinderhände, so ist die gesamte Grifflänge/breite 100mm incls. Drehgriff.
> 
> Ja das ist etwas Zeitintensiv so ein Rad passend zu bekommen....im Netz gibt es alles zu bestaunen, zu kaufen aber leider wenig....Beispiel passende leichte 24" Felgen mit geringer Lochzahl..in 36 loch gibt es viel.



Hallo

hör mir auf mit Felgen. Was war das für ne Qual die Dinger zu bekommen.
Also die Griffe werde ich auch montieren, die sehen prima aus.

Ich hatte als Schlauch de SV-10 gemeint, aber den 9 glatt übersehen.
Der Rocket Ron ist doch 2.1 breit, passt der Schlauch obwohl die Angabe nur bis 1.8 geht?!?!
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja, passt Prima...die Reifenbreite Rocket Ron 2.1 ist auf der Alex Felge genau 45,3 mm außen....


----------



## superseven77 (21. Dezember 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ja, passt Prima...die Reifenbreite Rocket Ron 2.1 ist auf der Alex Felge genau 45,3 mm außen....





Hallo

prima, wieder dem Kleinen ein paar Gramm gespart.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Pan Tau (21. Dezember 2011)

In Sachen Kurbellänge können wir ja mal Sheldon Cranky Brown zu Wort kommen lassen: http://sheldonbrown.com/cranks.html

Hättest Du ein Vierkant-Innenlager wären natürlich die AC Mini LE die optisch passende Wahl: https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2122 - aber der Shop bietet ja noch mehr: https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=130

Weitere Anregungen finden sich dann hier: http://bikesmithdesign.com/Short_Cranks/


----------



## stivinix (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Kurbeln auf die Mini LE gestoßen - nur kann man kein kleines KB montieren. Eine Maßanfertigung von Tune wäre natürlich auch eine (sehr teure) Option. (gabs mal an einem Mawis Kinderradprojekt zu sehen). 
Aber natürlich ist Preis Leistung für viele ein Argument, daher blieb ich beim Selberkürzen). 
BB30 schränkt natürlich die Auswahl ein (wenns leicht bleiben soll)

Die Kinder nützen am 24" hauptsächlich 22 und 32er Blatt (bei 11-34 hinten)
bei 110er Lochkreis geht ein 24er als Kleinstes.
26 als kleinstes vorne ist ziemlich hart wenns  länger bergauf geht.

Ich meinte auch keine Serienbikes a la Cube, Scott....

Ich finde den 24" Rahmen von RCZ sehr gut.

Gruß
Stef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (21. Dezember 2011)

die MiniLE mit 145mm habe ich beim 20" verbaut 

bei 110er LK und einem TA Kettenblatt...zwei KB sind leider nicht vorgesehen.

http://www.adventurecomponents.com/bmx_cranks.htm


----------



## acmecorp (22. Dezember 2011)

stivinix schrieb:


> bei 110er Lochkreis geht ein 24er als Kleinstes.
> 26 als kleinstes vorne ist ziemlich hart wenns  länger bergauf geht.


Das kleinstmögliche 110er-Blatt ist das von T.A. mit 33Z.
24Z ist das kleinste bei LK 74.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (22. Dezember 2011)

stivinix schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Kurbeln auf die Mini LE gestoßen - nur kann man kein kleines KB montieren. Eine Maßanfertigung von Tune wäre natürlich auch eine (sehr teure) Option. (gabs mal an einem Mawis Kinderradprojekt zu sehen).
> Aber natürlich ist Preis Leistung für viele ein Argument, daher blieb ich beim Selberkürzen).
> BB30 schränkt natürlich die Auswahl ein (wenns leicht bleiben soll)
> 
> ...




Was ist denn daran "sehr-gut"...??







1. Disc und V-brake..?? warum das..?
2. welche leichte Federgabel dazu noch günstige sollte denn verbaut werden mit max. 100mm Federweg
3. leichter Steuersatz..?
4. welche leichten Kurbeln die kein RR KB Maß haben..?? also kein 110er LK.
5. Umwerfer, da kommt der Zug von oben..??

die Kunst liegt nicht darin irgendein 24" Rad zu bauen.
etwas zusammen zu "frickeln" mit minderwertigen NoName Material das war nicht mein Ziel.


----------



## stivinix (22. Dezember 2011)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Das kleinstmögliche 110er-Blatt ist das von T.A. mit 33Z.
> 24Z ist das kleinste bei LK 74.



Du hast natürlich recht - meinte LK 74 an 110er Kurbeln ;-)


----------



## stivinix (22. Dezember 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran "sehr-gut"...??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, Preis/ Leistung ist ein wichtiges Argument für meinen Aufbau gewesen.
Der Rahmen wiegt nur 1345gr. und hat eine geringeren Überstandshöhe als zB das Scale Jr 24.
Gabel hab ich von einem Scale RC Jr 24 genommen - ist mit rund 1550gr annehmbar leicht und die Performance geht in Ordnung.
Demnächst werd ich eine alte Sid probieren...
Welchen Nachteil soll der Umwerferzug von oben haben?
Steuersatz ist ein CK dran (Auflösung eines anderen Projekts)
Kurbeln sind gekürzte Suginos mit LK 94/58
Schaltung X9 plus Twister
dzt mit Avid SL V-brake

@scalpel3000
dein Flash Aufbau sieht super aus

Gruß
Stef


----------



## Scalpel3000 (22. Dezember 2011)

stivinix schrieb:


> Nun, Preis/ Leistung ist ein wichtiges Argument für meinen Aufbau gewesen.
> Der Rahmen wiegt nur 1345gr. und hat eine geringeren Überstandshöhe als zB das Scale Jr 24.
> Gabel hab ich von einem Scale RC Jr 24 genommen - ist mit rund 1550gr annehmbar leicht und die Performance geht in Ordnung.
> Demnächst werd ich eine alte Sid probieren...
> ...



Die Gabel aus dem Scale JR 20" von 2007 hat knappe 1900g gewogen..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (23. Dezember 2011)

Das war auch eine andere Gabel, meine war von einem 24" RC Jr (weiß jetzt nicht welcher Jahrgang). Die besitzt zB einen Aluschaft.
Gruß
Stef


----------



## Belmondo55 (28. Dezember 2011)

Darf ich euch dazu auch mal etwas fragen? Ich habe nämlich mittlerweile auch eine zu verkürzende Kurbel, aber leider wenig Ahnung. Es handelt sich dabei um eine "FSA V-Drive" mit drei Kettenblättern vorne. Hat eine Fünfkantschraube in der Mitte und hat vier Arme zur Montage am Kettenblatt. Im Online-Handel finde ich diese Kurbel nicht mehr. Zwar dieselben Kettenblätter, aber die Kurbeln sehen wohl mittlerweile anders aus. Weiss nicht ob man die wohl aufbohren könnte. Und wie ich feststellten soll was für ein Tretlager da drin ist weiss ich auch nicht. Vermutlich ist das aber auch egal.
Wird da jede "Vier-Arm"-Kurbel passen? Würdet ihr mir eine empfehlen? Das Rad ist im übrigen ein 24er von Scott, dass der Weihnachtsmann für den Herrn 8-jährigen ablieferte. Die 27-Gänge müssen jetzt auch leider drin bleiben, weil er sie schon gesehen hat. Aber die Kurbeln sind klar zu lang.

Wäre dankbar für einen Kommentar. Schönen Dank im voraus, sollte es dazu kommen.

Und nachträglich noch viele Weihnachtsgrüße


----------



## stivinix (28. Dezember 2011)

Das ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Vierkantinnenlager. Die Kurbel ist aus geschmiedetem Alu und ohne Probleme kürzbar.
St.


----------



## stivinix (28. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es ein aktuelles Modell ist kann Sie auch eine integrierte Kurbelachse mit außenliegenden Lagern haben


----------



## Belmondo55 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi!

Ich habe davon Bilder gemacht: Das Tretlager ist auch von FSA, ist mit einer Patentnummer (5791203) versehen und hat noch die Bezeichnung BC1.37" x 2... (den Rest kann ich nicht lesen). Das ganze mit Kettenblättern sieht man auf dem anderen Bild.
Das die Kurbeln also "kürzbar" sind ist schonmal ein schöner Hinweis. Ich frag'  mich jetzt folgendes:

- Kann man nur die beiden Arme austauschen und die Kettenblätter weiterverwenden oder scheitert das an nicht einheitlichen Grössen der Löcher in der Mitte für die Tretlager? Dann könnte man nämlich wieder zurückrüsten wenn das Kind grösser geworden ist. Oder hältst du eine 165er Länge sowieso für ausreichend solange ein 24er Rad gefahren wird? Dann würde ich sie natürlich kürzen lassen.

- Wenn man aber später wieder die jetzige Länge benötigt, würde ich lieber die Arme austauschen, wenn möglich, oder aber einfach ein zweites Loch für die Pedalen bohren ohne aber zu kürzen. Dann steht das Ende halt ein wenig über. Von dieser Variante habe ich allerdings noch nie etwas gelesen. Dabei kommt mir der Gedanke eigentlich ganz vernünftig vor. Spricht da was dagegen? Es gibt ja auch diese Klemmen mit mehreren Pedalgewinden zum Aufstecken. Dann könnte es genausogut Kurbeln mit zwei oder drei Löchern geben, oder nicht?


----------



## trifi70 (29. Dezember 2011)

Sieht nach 4Kant aus. Wie lang isn die Kurbel jetzt? Weil nur um 5 oder 10mm kürzen sieht schlecht aus, wäre ja kein "Fleisch" da für das neue Loch 

Es gibt schon Standards für die Kettenblätter. Insofern ist es schon möglich, andere Kurbelarme zu kaufen und die Blätter daran wiederzuverwenden. Nur ob das billiger kommt als ne neue Kurbel komplett mit Blättern ist fraglich. Bei den Kurzlängen ist man ja eh fast gezwungen zu nehmen was grad greifbar ist...


----------



## BikerDad (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann nur dazu sagen, miss erst mal die Beinlänge deines Kindes, dann schau ob sich das kürzen lohnt. 
Aber wahrscheinlich hast Du auch eine Kurbel mit 160 oder 165 mm, wenn Du`s schon geschrieben hast, habe ich es wohl überlesen, die sind dann meist wirklich zu lang.
Bei der verbauten Kurbel handelt es sich um die Modellreihen vor den Modellen mit integrierter Achse und da wurde meist ein ISIS Innenlager verbaut, da diese angeblich einen besseren Standart darstellte als 4 Kant. Du brauchst nur mal die Kurbelschraube ( die 5-Kant-Schraube )  zu lösen, dann siehst du das. 

Mit dem Kürzen der Kurbel mache ich Dir aber nicht viel Hoffnung, da es nicht nur auf das Fleisch um das neue Pedalauge ankommt, sondern auch auf die Rückseite der Kurbel. Da wird es bei dir vermutlich so:





aussehen, da alle FSA Kurbel im hinteren Bereich ausgefräst sind.

Das Bild habe ich von der Seite:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...29210701&page=28&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:230

da sind alle Details deiner Kurbel gelistet.

Als Möglichkeit für eine neue Kurbel siehe auch hier:

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/thorn-110-74-pcd-triple-solo-alloy-crankset-silver-prod1673/?currency=eur

nicht schwarz aber drei fach.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## trifi70 (30. Dezember 2011)

Dass ISIS oder Octalink auch Vorteile gegenüber 4Kant bieten, ist sicher unbestritten. Aber auf dem Bild sieht mir die Welle zu dünn für ISIS aus. Deshalb vermute ich 4Kant.

Ist aber eigentlich auch egal. Das Lager ist meist das geringste Problem. Such Dir erstmal ne passende Kurbel und danach das zur Kurbel passende Lager aus.


----------



## BikerDad (30. Dezember 2011)

ja hast wahrscheinlich recht, aber darum geht es wirklich erst in zweiter Linie. 
Wenn die Kurbel noch älter ist, dann ist sie vielleicht auch hinten nicht gefräst und Du könntest Glück haben.


----------



## Belmondo55 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ja, es sind 170er Kurbeln. Find'  ich für ein 24er Kinderrad schon ganz schon hart. Sie sind tatsächlich genau wie auch auf deinem Bild hinten schön ausgehöhlt. Aber fürs Kürzen könnte es doch trotzdem reichen. Oder ist das absolut ausgeschlossen?
Die Thorn Kurbel die du gefunden hast hat einen 4-Kant-Stecker. Unsere hat 5-Kant. Dafür hat sie fünf Arme, einen zuviel. Hat also genau alles das sie nicht haben darf 

Ich dachte erst ich könnte aus dem hiesigen Bikemarkt kürzere Kurbeln kaufen. So wie die auf dem Foto zum Beispiel. Gibt es Spezifikationen die beschreib-/ benennbar sind für die vier Arme fürs Kettenblatt und die Größe des Lochs für das Tretlager? Sonst bleibt der Kauf wohl doch reine Glücksache. Dann bleibt für mich wohl die beste Variante mit dem Fahrrad in einen Mountainbike-Shop zu gehen und dem Verkäufer zu sagen: "Bitte besorgen sie mir hierfür zwei kürzere Kurbelarme...". Vielleicht schafft er es ja.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven77 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

ich glaube das wird nicht funktionieren.
Entweder alte Shimano Kurbel besorgen und kürzen oder etwas anderes was nicht hohl oder ausgefräst ist.
Alternativ gibt es das hier:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/R...110-74mm-LK-fuer-3-Kettenblaetter::22453.html

Ansonsten mußt Du die Online Shops durchforsten und etwas Glück haben.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## trifi70 (31. Dezember 2011)

Belmondo55 schrieb:


> Ja, es sind 170er Kurbeln. Find'  ich für ein 24er Kinderrad schon ganz schon hart. Sie sind tatsächlich genau wie auch auf deinem Bild hinten schön ausgehöhlt. Aber fürs Kürzen könnte es doch trotzdem reichen. Oder ist das absolut ausgeschlossen?


Dann müsstest Du auf 155 oder kürzer gehen. Das Problem mit den Ausfräsungen bleibt allerdings...



> Gibt es Spezifikationen die beschreib-/ benennbar sind für die vier Arme fürs Kettenblatt und die Größe des Lochs für das Tretlager?


Wie gesagt Welle vermutlich 4Kant (wobei es da JIS und ISO gibt, die meisten haben JIS). Einfach mal Kurbelschraube abnehmen, dann siehste das. 4Arm ist klar. Außerdem steht auf Deinem mittleren Blatt BCD104, das kleinste sollte dazu passend BCD64 haben. Kannste ja mal nachmessen. Viel Glück bei der Suche.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (14. Januar 2012)

Rahmen: Flash Alu Gr.S // 2012
Federgabel:	Fatty	
Innenlager	2x BB-30 Lager ceramic	
Kurbel rechts:Cannondale Si-SL 170mm schwarz	
Kurbel links	:Cannondale Si-SL 170mm schwarz	
KB-Stern /Spyder	Sram XX 120/80mm schwarz
Antrieb: Welle 132mm, Shimms, Scheiben, 2x Ku-Arm Schrauben
Kettenblatt groß:	TA 38 Z 120mm LK	
Kettenblatt klein:	TA 26 Z   80mm LK	
KB-Schrauben: Carbon Ti	
Pedale. Xpedo	
Kassette: XTR 9-fach 11-34 	
Umwerfer:	Sram XO 2-fach Modell 2011	
Schaltwerk: Sram XO 9-fach grün / mittl. Käfig	
Schaltung: Sram XO 9-fach Drehgriffe	
Züge/Außenhüllen: Shimano SP-41	
Bremse: Hope Tech X2 Special Edition grün 160/160	
Vorbau: Cannondale Vorbau 60mm +/-5° neues Modell	
Lenker: RaceFace Next XC 31,8x530mm Carbon 	
Griffe: Sram kurz 60mm	
Felgenband:Textil Schwalbe 
Felge VR: Alex Rim ACE 20 / 507x17	
Felge HR: Alex Rim ACE 20 / 507x17	
Nippel: 4xDT-Alu grün, Rest schwarz 
Nabe VR:	Tune King 32-loch	
Nabe HR:	Tune Prince 32-loch	
*LRS-Gesamt: 1410 g* 
Reifen HR: Schwalbe RocketRon / 24"x 2.10	
Reifen VR: Schwalbe RocketRon / 24"x 2.10	
Schlauch HR: Schwalbe SV-9	
Schlauch VR: Schwalbe SV-9	
Schnellspanner: Mavic 
Sattelstütze	: Thomson Masterpiece 27,2 x 240mm	
Sattelklemme: Serie Cannondale	
Sattel	: Scott vom 20" Rad  	
Kette: Campa Record Ultra Narrow 10-fach	
Flaschenhalter: Bonträger RL schwarz	

*Gesamtgewicht: 8685g*


----------



## Pan Tau (14. Januar 2012)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> *Gesamtgewicht: 8685g*



Na dann nochmals herzlichen Glückwünsch und dem Junior allzeit gute Fahrt


----------

